# UTI??



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

Last night, the kids crashed at a reasonable hour (9-10pm? Lol) so we began to fool around in our bedroom. I was fingering my wife and we were kissing passionately, but after a couple of minutes she seized up her legs and went through her normal motions of having an O. I thought to myself, uhh, that was quick, but didn’t mention anything to her. At that point, she was “done” and wouldn’t let me “touch” her anymore due to it being too sensitive, so she lied there in bed basking in the afterglow, I guess. 

The next morning she is on her laptop looking up UTI’s…then later she walks up to me and says she thinks she may have a UTI. So, I’m guessing that is what was bothering her last night (although she really needs the Dr to make that assessment). My feeling was that she just wanted to stop due to discomfort. We have not spoken about it since earlier today but I will ask her for details later. My knowledge of the matter is very limited, except what I read online today for a few minutes. Anyone have experience with UTI? Is this painful?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Uhhh...what's the question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Peacekeeper said:


> Last night, the kids crashed at a reasonable hour (9-10pm? Lol) so we began to fool around in our bedroom. I was fingering my wife and we were kissing passionately, but after a couple of minutes she seized up her legs and went through her normal motions of having an O. I thought to myself, uh, that was quick, but didn’t mention anything to her. At that point, she was “done” and wouldn’t let me “touch” her anymore due to it being too sensitive, so she lied there in bed basking in the afterglow, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It probably made her hurt and cramp up with she O'd or she may not have O'd at all she may have all of a sudden gotten pain. If she doesn't have burning while she pees it may be ovarian cysts. Both r very painful. If I have a cyst and O I will double over in pain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifimbeinghonest (May 28, 2017)

Peacekeeper said:


> Last night, the kids crashed at a reasonable hour (9-10pm? Lol) so we began to fool around in our bedroom. I was fingering my wife and we were kissing passionately, but after a couple of minutes she seized up her legs and went through her normal motions of having an O. I thought to myself, uh, that was quick, but didn’t mention anything to her. At that point, she was “done” and wouldn’t let me “touch” her anymore due to it being too sensitive, so she lied there in bed basking in the afterglow, I guess.
> 
> I wanted to have sex so I could finish, but she seemed peaceful and I didn’t want to disturb her, so I rolled over and we went to sleep. I wasn’t in the mood to sleep, however, so I waited about 10min for her to fall asleep. I got out of bed and grabbed a glass of wine, my smokes, and headed to the back yard to relax. I briefly pondered what had happened earlier during sex, but I didn’t want to get frustrated so I began watching Youtube videos on my phone (short clips from Band of Brothers, War of the Worlds, Clint Eastwood, etc.) About 20min later my wife discovered me outside and was surprised, asking me, “So, what are YOU doing?” I explained, and we returned to bed shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...


This can happen, but to happen in one night in a span of a few hours (or less) is pretty odd 😕

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

So, what is missing? Oh and she sounds like she thought you were watching porn.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

UTI's are very common in women. Usually yeast infections.

Oral sex from you can bring them on. Likely a burning ureter. She needs a have a culture test done. Normally, doctors just give a antibiotic without any test.

Yes, she wanted to catch you with your gland in hand. She knows she short-changed you in bed.

She is not being very open with you. 

She has resentment issues, for sure. What could they be?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Peacekeeper said:


> Last night, the kids crashed at a reasonable hour (9-10pm? Lol) so we began to fool around in our bedroom. I was fingering my wife and we were kissing passionately, but after a couple of minutes she seized up her legs and went through her normal motions of having an O. I thought to myself, uhh, that was quick, but didn’t mention anything to her. At that point, she was “done” and wouldn’t let me “touch” her anymore due to it being too sensitive, so she lied there in bed basking in the afterglow, I guess.
> 
> The next morning she is on her laptop looking up UTI’s…then later she walks up to me and says she thinks she may have a UTI. So, I’m guessing that is what was bothering her last night (although she really needs the Dr to make that assessment). My feeling was that she just wanted to stop due to discomfort. We have not spoken about it since earlier today but I will ask her for details later. My knowledge of the matter is very limited, except what I read online today for a few minutes. Anyone have experience with UTI? Is this painful?


Your wife deceived you by faking an orgasm, and your question is whether a UTI is painful?

I'd be more worried about how you can trust someone who's willing to lie to you about something so intimate and important.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

OMFG... some of these replies! Is everyone drinking tonight? Jezus effin Christ. 

UTIs, yeast infections/bacterial infections can cause the lady's hoo-ha lots of trouble and lots of mixed signals (especially yeast). 

She needs to see the MD. After that, get on a strict regimen with probiotics. The one I'm on is called Accuflora (60 tabs for $10 at Wally World). Best money besides natural progesterone cream I have ever spent. Keeps everything in balance. If she feels anything coming on, double up for a couple of days. 

Drama much people? Gawd!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> UTI's are very common in women. Usually yeast infections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UTIs and yeast infections are 2 different animals. Good God man...google it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Oh and one more thought, if a UTI is ignored, it can then spread to the kidneys and be an extremely difficult issue. I spent 7 days in the hospital for ignoring one. Once spread to the kidneys can be excruciatingly painful. The kidneys can swell and are surrounded by a sack that does not. Talk about massive pain? A UTI is nothing to mess around with. Trust an old lady who has been there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

And yes to the poster about ovarian cysts. Female ejaculation can create terrible pain afterwards. This doesn't seem to be the case with the initial post. 

I still recommend a visit with the MD first and then get on probiotics. 

It AMAZES me how many people come here before having an actual conversation with their mates. If you do not have plain and simple COMMUNICATION with your partner, you have no good relationship and will always struggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Whew! Rant over. Signing off for tonight as it seems my personal buttons have obviously been pressed. 

Love & peace my TAM friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Peacekeeper said:


> Last night, the kids crashed at a reasonable hour (9-10pm? Lol) so we began to fool around in our bedroom. I was fingering my wife and we were kissing passionately, but after a couple of minutes she seized up her legs and went through her normal motions of having an O. I thought to myself, uhh, that was quick, but didn’t mention anything to her. At that point, she was “done” and wouldn’t let me “touch” her anymore due to it being too sensitive, so she lied there in bed basking in the afterglow, I guess.
> 
> The next morning she is on her laptop looking up UTI’s…then later she walks up to me and says she thinks she may have a UTI. So, I’m guessing that is what was bothering her last night (although she really needs the Dr to make that assessment). My feeling was that she just wanted to stop due to discomfort. We have not spoken about it since earlier today but I will ask her for details later. My knowledge of the matter is very limited, except what I read online today for a few minutes. Anyone have experience with UTI? Is this painful?




Is a UTI painful? Ever pissed razor blades?

Ok. Said I was out. Sorry. lol 

Watch The Green Mile. Great movie. Perfect analogy of a UTI. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sex during a UTI?? Umm, no. Just no.


----------



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> OMFG... some of these replies! Is everyone drinking tonight? Jezus effin Christ.
> 
> UTIs, yeast infections/bacterial infections can cause the lady's hoo-ha lots of trouble and lots of mixed signals (especially yeast).
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know Elizabeth. Clearly my wife is hiding something. Maybe she is cheating? Do you recommend I get a VAR & do a 180?? Or should I just start off with a 90 to be safe :grin2:


----------



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

happy as a clam said:


> Sex during a UTI?? Umm, no. Just no.


Well that's just ****ing great...please let this be something else. 

Of course, my wife's health & well being are of the utmost importance, so whatever needs to be done... 

I appreciate the response, though. From the little I read online, I was not sure if sex would be uncomfortable or not.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Peacekeeper said:


> Well, I don't know Elizabeth. Clearly my wife is hiding something. Maybe she is cheating? Do you recommend I get a VAR & do a 180?? Or should I just start off with a 90 to be safe :grin2:




Bwaahaaa. Everything of course 

Oh & hire a damn good lawyer !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as a UTI goes, getting a UTI after having sex can be rather common.

Most UTIs are a result of E. coli bacteria which is found in the digestive tract and then comes out with a bowel movement, it is not uncommon for traces to be around and near the anus for both men and women. But since women have a much shorter urethra, we are much more vulnerable to e.coli getting into the urethra and up to the bladder.

To help prevent them from happening...
Learn where her urethra opening is and Avoid touching it.
Wash your hands before sex.
Pee after sex.
If you like any sort of anal play, keep away from her vag. If you rub along her perineum toward her anus you have contaminated, potentially, your hand so you either make damn sure she just washed or you don't use that same hand to go near her vag.
No soap in the vag! The vag is a self cleaning garden of microflora and soap disturbs the delicate balance. A vag out of balance also leaves the urethra susceptible to and unable to fight off other bacteria.
Hydrate well. Peeing often will flush out bacteria.

There is mixed evidence on cranberry juice. Some women swear by it though. Can't hurt so drinking a large glass of cranberry every day helps keep the UTI away.

Having sex while dealing with UTI, absolutely hell no! UTI's are painful! 

The drug store may carry an over the counter analgesic specifically for urinary pain. This can keep a woman from crying while she stays in the shower until the doctors office opens and she can get a pee test done and get antibiotics.

But no sex until she's been on antibiotics for 48 hours.


----------



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Is a UTI painful? Ever pissed razor blades?
> 
> Ok. Said I was out. Sorry. lol
> 
> ...


Never pissed razor blades, but thanks for the analogy. Ouch.

Like I mentioned in my earlier post, my W was searching the web for her symptoms and suspects she has a UTI. She has not been diagnosed. This is the first she mentioned it so it's the first I've heard of it. It's a holiday weekend to boot so we have been very busy today. She was gone for a good part of the afternoon so that's when I hopped online to research UTI & post here. We'll talk later tonight...this will be interesting. 

Again, thanks for the personal insight. I was hoping to hear a 1st or 2nd hand account. I realize I rambled in my initial post but I was frustrated, and brevity is not my thing.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Peacekeeper said:


> Never pissed razor blades, but thanks for the analogy. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meh...you be alright. But please do watch The Green Mile. It's ficking AWESOME either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

Peacekeeper said:


> Never pissed razor blades, but thanks for the analogy. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watch for fever and get pain could get worse tonight! As for the weirdness of u being outside I think she was just feeling guilty about what happened and didn't handle it well. Pain can make us cranky too lol hope she feels better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> UTIs and yeast infections are 2 different animals. Good God man...google it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Elizabeth......

I noted when you stood up that there was there was something small and tan colored stuck on your, uh, bottom. 

I was not looking at your butt. My eyes glided past that.....area and I noticed it.

It is a burr. Probably came off some bush in your area. I don't know.

.................................................................................................................

OP's wife thinks it is a STI. She may be right. You may be right, Dear.

Women can get both a Yeast inrection [fungal] and a UTI concurrently. They can.

After a round of anti-biotics a yeast infection sometimes occurs.

Her syptoms sound like a yeast infection. Look them up. I did.

A swab test and a lab test of this would help her. Lighten up. I am not always correct.

But I am thoughtful. Are you?

Sorry about the burr. Rub a little Calamine lotion on the sore spot. I will not peek.....


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> As far as a UTI goes, getting a UTI after having sex can be rather common.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scenario: Having great sex. Might go for anal. Tried it. Fail. Might just better go back to vag. Everyone happy. WAIT!

MUST WASH PENIS BEFORE GOING BACK INTO VAG. 

Hate to be sappy but Metallica said it best. You know it's sad but true. 

Can't carry all of those bad fellas back into the vag. Take some time and clean yourself. Unless you like sitting in the ER. 

You know it's sad...

Butt true. 

I'm ficking going to bed now you little "****s". Grandma is tired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> Dear Elizabeth......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It wasn't a burr...it was my herpes. Little fucckers. Never know when they'll pop up. What do I know at my age anyway? ROFL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Just to add...PROBIOTICS will help BOTH. 

Err...not herpes. Ain't nothing stopping that shat. Hahaaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

Anon Pink said:


> As far as a UTI goes, getting a UTI after having sex can be rather common.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Anon. Kids are almost in bed so we will be discussing soon. Anal play is definitely a no go so she may have gotten this another way you have described.

I will encourage her to see her Dr ASAP. All this information helps. Especially if she tries to tell me that UTI affects her motor skills and her mouth muscles....lol. But seriously, I hope she is ok and look forward to our talk. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peacekeeper (Apr 3, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Meh...you be alright. But please do watch The Green Mile. It's ficking AWESOME either way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We'll check it out! Haven't seen it but was always curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

She can gets some AZO pills at a store, these will help with the pain and turn her p## orange but will give her some relief until she can get to the doctor.

Yes a UTI can make intercourse painful.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Scenario: Having great sex. Might go for anal. Tried it. Fail. Might just better go back to vag. Everyone happy. WAIT!
> 
> MUST WASH PENIS BEFORE GOING BACK INTO VAG.
> 
> ...



When enjoying any form of anal play, particularly for women who seem to be prone to UTI's, use a condom, use Saran Wrap (kinda kinky if it's played right) or use the left hand for anal play and right hand for vag play and make sure not to confuse where each hand goes. 

Why do UTI's always happen at weekends and holidays?

Yes that AZO was what I was talking about as an analgesic for urinary pain until the doctors office opens.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Peacekeeper said:


> Never pissed razor blades, but thanks for the analogy. Ouch.


This is exactly what it feels like. So for a woman having sex, it can set it off, too.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

If she thinks she has a UTI, she should not drink cranberry juice, as it is full of sugar and sugar will feed the bacteria that cause the infection. There is a chemical in cranberries called D-Mannose, that fights off the bacteria that cause UTI. Xylitol can also be helpful, but too much will likely cause digestive upset, so take it easy with xylitol. 

D-Mannose can be purchased at GNC, but due to the holiday, she'll probably have to get it from the grocery store. I don't know how likely it is that they have it there. I'm also not sure if the grocery store normally carries xylitol. I order mine and use is for various things,

If she takes D-Mannose and drinks a lot of water throughout the day, it may cure the UTI before she even gets a chance to see the doctor. I'd recommend she start immediately by doubling taking two capsules of D-Mannose three times per day. You can't overdose on D-Mannose. If she also takes xylitol. I'd start small with a teaspoon in some tea or a glass of water in addition to the D-Mannose. 

Let her know you've looked into this, because you heard that UTIs can be dangerous and you want this taken care of asap to keep her healthy and not have pain. She likely will appreciate your concern.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate to bring this up, but that razor blade pain when urinating - if she is saying she has felt that, it is also a symptom of herpes.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

@CynthiaDe xylitol is highly toxic to dogs, so be careful if you have any. I found out the hard way when my dog ate gum containing xylitol and had to immediately induce vomiting and then rush her to the vet. It was not a fun day, but she lived.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> @CynthiaDe xylitol is highly toxic to dogs, so be careful if you have any. I found out the hard way when my dog ate gum containing xylitol and had to immediately induce vomiting and then rush her to the vet. It was not a fun day, but she lived.


If your dogs eat xylitol then rub some maple or corn syrup on their gums,this will raise the animals blood sugar levels temporarily giving you enough time to get them to a vet.DO NOT make them swallow the syrup,this will cause more problems.
Sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

turnera said:


> I hate to bring this up, but that razor blade pain when urinating - if she is saying she has felt that, it is also a symptom of herpes.



Why, oh why do a lot of posts mention something about the possibility of cheating when there's no indication of that? It's really getting old around here.

Someone's SO is ill - better start thinking about your SO cheating.

Ugh.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't say anyone was cheating. I discovered I had it about 5 years after I left my ex-fiance, two years into my marriage to my H. Doctor told me it can sit inside you for years before showing up. fwiw, my ex-fiance WAS a cheater.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

turnera said:


> I didn't say anyone was cheating. I discovered I had it about 5 years after I left my ex-fiance, two years into my marriage to my H. Doctor told me it can sit inside you for years before showing up. fwiw, my ex-fiance WAS a cheater.




Did you have the burning during urination that has been described due to your herps? I've never experienced that but I have had only a couple of OBs in the many years I have had it. I don't recall that being a symptom although I may have overlooked it because it wasn't an issue for me. 

I do agree that herpes is a big jump from a possible UTI though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, during urination. Thought I was gonna die.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> @CynthiaDe xylitol is highly toxic to dogs, so be careful if you have any. I found out the hard way when my dog ate gum containing xylitol and had to immediately induce vomiting and then rush her to the vet. It was not a fun day, but she lived.


True. I never think of this since I don't have a dog. Weird how something so useful to humans can be so deadly to dogs.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> If she thinks she has a UTI, she should not drink cranberry juice, as it is full of sugar and sugar will feed the bacteria that cause the infection. There is a chemical in cranberries called D-Mannose, that fights off the bacteria that cause UTI. Xylitol can also be helpful, but too much will likely cause digestive upset, so take it easy with xylitol.
> 
> D-Mannose can be purchased at GNC, but due to the holiday, she'll probably have to get it from the grocery store. I don't know how likely it is that they have it there. I'm also not sure if the grocery store normally carries xylitol. I order mine and use is for various things,
> 
> ...


She could drink UNSWEETENED cranberry juice (not cocktail), but that's not as easy to find and tastes bad. I've also seen cranberry pills at GNC and CVS. My XH used to take them when he thought he might have a UTI.

But damn, now y'all have me thinking my XH might have had herpes this entire time.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

The last time I looked for unsweetened cranberry juice I could not find it. 

I used to get UTIs frequently. When I began to drink more water and cut back on carbohydrates they stopped.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> True. I never think of this since I don't have a dog. Weird how something so useful to humans can be so deadly to dogs.


Chocolate is poisonous to dogs.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> The last time I looked for unsweetened cranberry juice I could not find it.
> 
> I used to get UTIs frequently. When I began to drink more water and cut back on carbohydrates they stopped.


I think CVS carries it, or at least they used to.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> The last time I looked for unsweetened cranberry juice I could not find it.
> 
> I used to get UTIs frequently. When I began to drink more water and cut back on carbohydrates they stopped.


I remember you telling me not to drink sweetened cranberry juice which made sense. I have since been taking it in tablet form everyday as a preventative measure. I haven't had a UTI since. I know it's not scientific but I do think they helped.

I have now run out and am not going to take them and see if it comes back...not a nice experiment but I think that is the only way to know if it is worth £18 a bottle.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Sex during a UTI?? Umm, no. Just no.


*Well, BJ's are certainly acceptable!*


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

peacem said:


> I remember you telling me not to drink sweetened cranberry juice which made sense. I have since been taking it in tablet form everyday as a preventative measure. I haven't had a UTI since. I know it's not scientific but I do think they helped.
> 
> I have now run out and am not going to take them and see if it comes back...not a nice experiment but I think that is the only way to know if it is worth £18 a bottle.


Hopefully you got rid of the bacteria that was causing the problem. If you've increased your water intake, keep it up. That should also help keep they at bay.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Well, BJ's are certainly acceptable!*


True! I also found when I had a UTI my nipples were not affected! Amazing :grin2:.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> Hopefully you got rid of the bacteria that was causing the problem. If you've increased your water intake, keep it up. That should also help keep they at bay.


Will do that. Trying to stay off antibiotics.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Aw GAWD! No one believes me on the probiotic thing. This stuff is CHEAP. I haven't had a yeast, bacterial, or urinary tract infection since I started them 5 or 6 years ago. I had ONE head cold that my STBX gave me while swearing it was nothing when slobbering on me. Bastard!

Think about it. When you take antibiotics, they work because they kill the bacteria. BUT...they kill ALL of the bacteria...bad AND good. Which would be why we ladies tend to get yeast infections while on them. 

GOOD bacteria can kill BAD bacteria all by itself! Probiotics are the GOOD bacteria. Doesn't it make sense to load your body up with the good stuff? This is why your gyno keeps saying eat yogurt. Probiotics are awesome for me because I hate yogurt (except yogurt raisins...YUM). There's no second guessing if I'm getting enough with a supplement. 

And hey...screw big pharma with the antibiotics huh?

Humans are becoming resistant to antibiotics. Another good reason to avoid them when you can. 

Once again, my brand is Accuflora. Wally World...$10 for 60 tabs. Take one daily. If your nether regions feel odd, double up for a few days. 

You girls have GOT to trust me on this one 

Signed respectfully,
Lizzy with the happy va jay jay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

W used to get them a lot. And yes, very painful for her. 

I did some research to try and help her, and recommended she pee after sex (immediately after), and they have all but stopped. Now maybe once every 6 months to a year and she may get one. 

And the playground was completely closed and surrounded by concertina wire and armed guards when she had that going on, lol. 

I wouldn't sweat it for a minute, aside from helping her prevent them in the future. Just the nature of the bacteria present in the areas. Rough sex, large penises, unclean hands, not being careful when switching from rear end play to front, and a few other things can really contribute to them and increase their frequency drastically. 

Tell her to pee after sex. If they are recurring without the sex, it has either not been fully cured, or she is not being as clean (washing hands) or careful as she should when touching herself. 

Tell her to get to a doc if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Aw GAWD! No one believes me on the probiotic thing. This stuff is CHEAP. I haven't had a yeast, bacterial, or urinary tract infection since I started them 5 or 6 years ago. I had ONE head cold that my STBX gave me while swearing it was nothing when slobbering on me. Bastard!
> 
> Think about it. When you take antibiotics, they work because they kill the bacteria. BUT...they kill ALL of the bacteria...bad AND good. Which would be why we ladies tend to get yeast infections while on them.
> 
> ...


For the vast majority of people, it’s a lot more complicated than taking probiotics. In order to have a healthy microbiome, it is necessary to prepare the environment so that probiotics thrive and harmful microorganisms are killed off. For most people, this takes a significant dietary change. This is why I recommend cutting way back on carbohydrates if someone has trouble with UTIs or yeast infections. The microorganisms that cause these problems feed on carbohydrates.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Cutting out all sugars and refine carbs. will help in preventing the growth of yeast. 

Also menopausal women then to have more utis.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Cutting out all sugars and refine carbs. will help in preventing the growth of yeast.


This is true. Yeast grows on carbohydrates.

Eating plenty of vegetables, including cruciferous vegetables, feeds beneficial microorganisms.

As carbs are cut and prebiotics are added, the microbiome changes and rather than pathogenic microorganisms taking over, the beneficial microorganisms take over. When the microbiome is healthy it performs functions that aid the human body, including killing off pathogenic microorganisms of all kinds.


----------



## Cl3v3r (Mar 29, 2017)

turnera said:


> I hate to bring this up, but that razor blade pain when urinating - if she is saying she has felt that, it is also a symptom of herpes.


No it's not

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

@Peacekeeper Did you ever figure out what was up with the wife? Did she see the doc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

Hopefully you found the issue by now but I wanted to add something here. 

I've had UTIs and yeast infections with no symptoms other than pain during sex, specifically during O. There isn't always pain during urination, cramping, urgency, or blood involved. I had a UTI a couple years ago and my *only* symptom was painful orgasms and I had slightly cloudy urine. It could also be a yeast infection.

In my own experience prevention of UTIs involves urinating after sex, even if just a little bit. Also for yeast, some women like myself are very sensitive to scented soaps down below, if I use any bit of scented soap my body does not cope well.

Hopefully she's seen a doc and is good as new but I thought I would throw that out there so you don't freak out thinking it's an STI because she doesn't have other symptoms.


----------

